# Bios immer auf neustem Stand halten



## 16Blue89 (10. August 2014)

Hallo,
Wer kann mir gute Ratschläge geben,wie ich das Bios immer auf dem neusten Stand halten kann. Das bedeuted ich möchte jetzt von meinem Acer Laptop gern mal das Bios aktualisieren und danach natürlich immer auf dem neusten stand halten. Dadurch dass das Bios in English ist,habe ich halt angst dass ich etwas falsch machen könnte.


----------



## Lyran (10. August 2014)

Warum willst du das Bios auf dem neuesten Stand halten? Ein Bios Flash ist was anderes als ein Treiber Update und immer ein kleines Risiko, das macht man eigentlich nur bei Hardware-Problemen oder wichtigen neuen Features.


----------



## Noxxphox (10. August 2014)

Naja mit etwas glück kann man wie ich innem thread schon geschriebn hatte die spannung veringern.... Konnte nachn update en vcorw um 0, 05v senkn


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (10. August 2014)

"Immer Aktuell halten"...
Meist hauen die Hersteller 2-3 Updates raus, das wars dann aber auch schon.


----------



## Crush182 (10. August 2014)

Tu dir selbst einen Gefallen und lass es lieber bleiben 
Wenn dein PC funktioniert ist alles i.O. 

(Vorallem, da du ja vor dem Englisch im Bios schon schiss hast  )

@Noxxphox: Durch andere Threads hab ich schon mitbekommen, dass du anscheinend mit dem Handy tippst...
Hat das Ding keine Autokorrektur? 
Denn einige Sätze sind echt hart  


P.S: Ja die vielen Smileys sind Absicht, damit das auch ja keiner falsch versteht


----------



## Lok92 (10. August 2014)

Ein Bios Update sollte man generell nur in "Notfällen" machen. Es gab schon Teilweise User, wo manche Probleme nach einem Update hatten und wollten es dann wieder Down Patchen.
Nicht immer bringt ein Aktuelles Bios Vorteile mit sich  Generell sollte man es flashen, wenn man Probleme mit Hardware hat wie z.b Grafik Bluescreens oder sonst was. Und da du anscheind
noch wenig Ahnung von der Materie hast, würde ich das Flashen in diesem Fall sein lassen. Es sei denn du hast Probleme mit Bluescreens oder andere schwerwiegende Fehler?!

Lg


----------



## Noxxphox (10. August 2014)

Die autokorrektur tippt nur müll... Deswegn lieber paar fehler als autokertur die müll korregiert und es überlesn^^


----------



## 16Blue89 (10. August 2014)

Lok92 schrieb:


> Ein Bios Update sollte man generell nur in "Notfällen" machen. Es gab schon Teilweise User, wo manche Probleme nach einem Update hatten und wollten es dann wieder Down Patchen.
> Nicht immer bringt ein Aktuelles Bios Vorteile mit sich  Generell sollte man es flashen, wenn man Probleme mit Hardware hat wie z.b Grafik Bluescreens oder sonst was. Und da du anscheind
> noch wenig Ahnung von der Materie hast, würde ich das Flashen in diesem Fall sein lassen. Es sei denn du hast Probleme mit Bluescreens oder andere schwerwiegende Fehler?!
> 
> Lg


Hey @ LOK 92 und genau das mit dem Bluescreen trifft auf mich zu,hatte in den letzten Tagen öfters einen Bluescreen bei meinem Laptop,und da dachte ich jetzt dass ich den Laptop komplett neu aufsetzte und gleich noch das Bios mit mache.Theoretisch müsste ja dann der Bluescreen an einer Defekten  Hardware liegen oder ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. August 2014)

> Acer


 Bei denen kann man froh sein wenn die überhaupt ein paar Updates rausbringen würden, OEM ist ein Garant für Stillstand. Aber ist eigentlich auch egal, da wenn alles läuft es keinen Grund gibt. Never touch a running System


----------



## xpSyk (10. August 2014)

Es gibt ein Programm von MSI, dass dir anzeigt wenn es BIOS oder Updates für anderes gibt (Ich glaube es heißt MSi LiveUpdater oder so). Aber vor dem Update sollte man mal die Patchnotes lesen, denn oft sind Updates auch nur Unterstützung für z.B. Russische Sprachausgabe.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. August 2014)

Man müsste ja erstmal den Hersteller des Boardes kennen aber für OEM gibt es vom Hersteller nix  nur von Acer selber


----------

